# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  بازی تیک تاک تو

## nazaninn

سورس این بازی را نمی خواهم . فقط منو راهنمایی کنید که این بازی چگونه است؟ 
و عملکرد بازی را برایم شرح دهید

----------


## lord_akinak

من این بازی رو قبلا با جاوا نوشتم
باید (تا اونجا که می دونم) از الگوریتم هوش مصنوعی MiniMax استفاده کنید (من که این کار رو کردم)
اگه در مورد این الگوریتم می خواهید بدونید این مقاله فارسی رو نوشتم:
http://akinak.persiangig.com/document/AI.pdf
اگه موفق به نوشتن الگوریتم بشی دیگه برای تمام بازی های دو نفره مثل دوز نیازی به هوش مصنوعی جدید نداری و با همین الگوریتم تمامشون حل می شن...

----------


## galaxy123

ممنون از فایلت

----------

